# Stone



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I would like to see pics of Stone?  Any links about the color would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

The vote with my boy from this forum was he's a stone. He's nearly impossible to photograph with his satin coat though. I've seen better examples on this forum (aka what he looks like to my eye but I can't grab on camera easily).

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=10269&hilit=stone <- I've posted two sets of photos of him and he looks different in each shot thanks to that satin coat. Muddy in the first, and silvery in the next. Hopefully some folks have examples of regular coats!

I think he's beautiful and can't wait to see his next litter (expected in under two weeks).


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I posted lots of photos of stones on this thread: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1367&p=10236&hilit=stone+photos#p10236


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh brilliant. Much better captures than mine! MouseBreeder you just got me even more excited for this litter.  (the father is stone bred with a blue daughter so I hope to see lots more of him)


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you both


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well...it seems, due to the litter that my "stone" buck produced, he may actually be bone but appears as stone. -_-


----------

